# - Seiko H558 -



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi all

Bought this Seiko a couple of weeks ago. Intially I bought it just to add to my 150m dial collection,

but was surprised at how much I like this watch.

The thought of having an LCD on a watch was something I didn't really think I would like,

but this has so many hallmarks of great Seiko's and the LCD blends and contrasts with dial really well.

It is a H558-5009 also known as an Arnold watch as a mock up of this watch was used in the film Commando.

There are other derivatives such as H601 that have the LCD at the bottom of the dial.

The black shroud contrasts well with the steel screws and pushers - this is the only version that has 150m on the dial, others have sports 150 etc.

It measures a great 47mm including the crown and has 22mm lugs. The strap on this is extremely comfortable.

Here are some pics........

Derek


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lovely Derek, I wan't one.


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

My dad was in the Chindits.

Just an observation.

Jim


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice Derek. Those lugs add a touch of class too


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I have got a mint condition H558-5000 with the ACTUAL instruction manual!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lucky bugger
















Ive seen Dereks and it is really nice


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thatâ€™s a beauty







and at 47mm is very large









I also like the look of the dial, it's very well designed.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

That's a cracking watch, think I want one too........


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

LuvWatch said:


> ...
> 
> It is a H558-5009 also known as an Arnold watch as a mock up of this watch was used in the film Commando.
> 
> ...


Minor (humble) correction: he wore it in three of his films that I can see, COMMANDO, RAW DEAL, and PREDATOR. I bought mine in 1985, and wondered when I saw these, "Are the films so cheap that Arnold has to wear his own watch...?" Actually, I think the design complemented his humongous arms, with the very identifiable contrast of black outer shield and stainless crown, pushers and screws. Also it could get as dirty as you like, and still clean up well (I know, I've done it while snorkeling and working around military aircraft). Aside from the very frustrating LCD setting method, it's a superb timepiece.

The prop mockup they used for a closeup in COMMANDO is an anomaly ... they had to show a countdown from 10 hours, so a Frankenstein dial (as Frogman put it in another thread) was made up. But in regular shots from those films you can clearly see that Arnold is wearing the same watch you have here. You're in good company, IMHO.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

That's PUKKA Derek, The Holy Grail, Just think a Fan might well pay $1000 for that


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I'd like to meet that fan.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Is this thread really a year old









Thanks David for resurrecting it and for the trivia, though sadly the watch has moved on.

You weren't far off Bry with your assertion that a fan might pay $1000 

Best wishes Derek


----------

